# BMX Zusammenstellen



## XenoX (18. März 2009)

Hey 
Mal eine Frage die ich hier noch nicht gesehn habe, und deshalb mal stell:

Ich kenn mich jetzt noch gar nicht aus!
Wollte mir vor ca. nen Jahr ein BMX zulegen.
Hatte aber kein Geld.

Naja nun komm ich zu meiner Frage:
Wenn man sich auskennt, kann man dann ein BMX das Relativ gut ist, zusammenstellen das aber trotzdem noch im Preisrahmen ist.
Oder ist man beim Zusammen stellen immer teuerer, als ein Komplett-BMX?

Ich mein wenn man, z.B. ein PC zusammen stellt, und sich auskennt, auf bestimmt Teile Wert legt auf andere Nicht, bekommt man ein sehr gutes Ergebniss was oft günstiger ist als komplett PC's und trotzdem Besser ist.

Ist dies also auch bei BMX möglich?
Wenn ja ich mein so um die 470Euro bis 500Euro.

LG XenoX


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

also für 500euro wirst du allerhöchstens mit gebrauchten teilen ein gutes rad zusammenstellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2009)

Ich denke am besten wird hier wieder sein, ein relativ Gutes gebraucht zu kaufen und Teile, die man sich anders wÃ¼nscht, im Laufe der Zeit zu tauschen.


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2009)

ich würd sagen mit dem rad bist du gut dabei

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170312533038


----------



## heup (18. März 2009)

ist gut...kauf dir das!


----------



## qam (18. März 2009)

Allerdings keine Bremse und wie mir scheint auch keine Aufnahme. Aber das musst ja du entscheiden.


----------



## heup (18. März 2009)

das stimmt wiederum.... liegt bei dir


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2009)

nur rein informativ, der luna hat die dylan mounts, also an und abschraubbare brakemounts.


----------



## Stirni (18. März 2009)

heißt das jetz dylan-mounts?


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

bei fly heißt das glaube so.


----------



## gmozi (18. März 2009)

Könnte Dir relativ günstig Rahmen+Gabel+Vorbau+Lenker+komplette Bremse anbieten

Einfach mal ne PN schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (18. März 2009)

Das ist Zukrass!
Denk aber ist Fake!
Hier!

Sagt mal was dazu!


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2009)

warum sollte das ein fake sein? das rad ist von einem user aus dem bmxboard. von daher wird es mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit kein fake sein, ich an deiner stelle würd es nehmen du wirst nichts besseres für den preis bekommen.


----------



## XenoX (19. März 2009)

Welchen Forum, hast du Link?


----------



## Stirni (19. März 2009)

Welschen Satzbau, hast Artikel  ?


----------



## holmar (19. März 2009)

empirische untersuchungen haben in dieser richtung eine kaum zu übersehende sprachinsufizienz ergeben


----------



## keepdirtclean (19. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> Welschen Satzbau, hast Artikel  ?



haha, geht auch ohne artikel, weischt?!

@xenox: warum ist das zu krass? und warum soll es fake sein?
ich nix verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (19. März 2009)

Habs Jetzt gekauft! also das Addict09


----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2009)

hast du gut gemacht,


minus.


----------



## lennarth (19. März 2009)

hahahaha das andere rad war richtig geil und du kauft dir ein wtp komplettrad.


----------



## Trailst4R (19. März 2009)

verdammt kluger schachzug


----------



## Stirni (19. März 2009)




----------



## XenoX (19. März 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> hahahaha das andere rad war richtig geil und du kauft dir ein wtp komplettrad.



kaufs dir doch wenn es so geil ist, ... ich fand den preis überzeugend und flybikes kannt ich net, ausserdem weiß man nie bei gebrauchten rahmen usw. wie der jenige es behandelt hat, ob es schon nen knacks hat oder so.

aber toll das man hier immer gleich gemoppt wird


----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2009)

hier hat niemand den boden mit dir aufgewischt.


----------



## XenoX (19. März 2009)

Naja, da es hier ja nicht mehr um das Ursprüngliche Thema geht,
kann das Thema, nun geschlossen werden.
Für meine kurzen und manchmal nicht ganz verständlichen Sätze,
will ich mich trotzdem mal entschuldigen,
trotzdem finde ich es nicht gut,
wie man hier gleich wegen sowas aufgezogen wird.
Aber naja.
Das WTP ist kein schlechtes Bike, für den Preis bekommt man es auch sonst nicht, das heisst "ein Fehler" war es auf kein Fall.

Parts kann ich mir ja immer noch nach kaufen, was ich auch machen werde.


----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2009)

das WTP ist auf keinen Fall schlecht, doch das ebay bike war halt schon ein echtes schnäppchen mit hochwertigen teilen.


----------



## Daniel_D (20. März 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> kaufs dir doch wenn es so geil ist, ... ich fand den preis überzeugend und flybikes kannt ich net, ausserdem weiß man nie bei gebrauchten rahmen usw. wie der jenige es behandelt hat, ob es schon nen knacks hat oder so.
> 
> aber toll das man hier immer gleich gemoppt wird



BMX Sachen kauft man völlig problemlos gebraucht. Stahl ist praktisch dauerfest. Da kann nichts passieren. Wer trotzdem nicht gebraucht kauft, aber kein Geld für ein vernünftiges Neurad hat, ist ein Spießer. 
Wer davon ausgeht, dass ihm ein BMXer kaputte Teile andreht, also nicht mit einem Grundvertrauen an seine zukünftigen Kollegen herangeht, sollte sich vielleicht eine andere Freizeitbeschäftigung suchen. Da war doch dieses Rollenspiel mit den drei Buchstaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (20. März 2009)

d s a ?

a d & d ?


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. März 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> hier hat niemand den boden mit dir aufgewischt.



haha
das mopping heutzutage hat in foren stark zugenommen


----------



## qam (20. März 2009)

keepdirtclean ist auch maßgeblich am Säubern beteiligt!
Außerdem hat hier denke ich niemand dich aufgezogen, dir wurde lediglich gesagt, dass das andere Bike einfach viel besser ist/war.
Naja jetzt hast du das eine Rädlein schon gekauft und da du eh kein gebrauchtes willst ist die Sache ja sowieso gegessen.


----------



## lennarth (20. März 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> und flybikes kannt ich net


dann bist du arm dran..


----------

